# Tietjen & Hirschhausen 30.11.2012 (Nylon Zoom Edit + Strumpfbandblitzer)(Avi + caps)



## Tramp 44 (6 Dez. 2012)

Ab Min 3:30 des Clips wird Bettina ganz halterlos 
Tietjen & Hirschhausen 30.1…avi (115,01 MB) - uploaded.to


 

 

Format : AVI
Dateigröße : 115 MB 
Dauer : 5min 41s 
Gesamte Bitrate : 2 822 Kbps


----------



## Sarafin (6 Dez. 2012)

wow,danke für Bettina,scharf


----------



## Gustavs8 (6 Dez. 2012)

die Frau gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## cmd666 (6 Dez. 2012)

Endlich! Vielen Dank!


----------



## buck danny (6 Dez. 2012)

danke


----------



## gf7 (6 Dez. 2012)

Zunge auf Boden herausfällt....
Merci.

Gf


----------



## Damokles20 (6 Dez. 2012)

Eine wahre Rarität!!


----------



## SPAWN (7 Dez. 2012)

Danke, ein scharfe Vid
Bettina ist schon eine scharfe MILF!
mfg


----------



## kk1705 (7 Dez. 2012)

eine geile Vorstellung von einer sexy Milf


----------



## Motor (9 Dez. 2012)

so kann sie sich ruhig öfters zeigen


----------



## fredclever (9 Dez. 2012)

Klasse danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Padderson (10 Dez. 2012)

Respekt Bettina:thumbup:
Weiß jemand, wie alt sie ist?


----------



## Tramp 44 (11 Dez. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> Respekt Bettina:thumbup:
> Weiß jemand, wie alt sie ist?



Bettina Tietjen geb. am 5.1.1960 in Wuppertal


----------



## boston.big (11 Dez. 2012)

Danke für diesen Beitrag


----------



## puritane (30 Dez. 2012)

nett anzusehen, danke dir.


----------



## adebisi1987 (30 Dez. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## bergmicha (29 Jan. 2013)

Super sexy Bettina klasse


----------



## steffi123123 (29 Jan. 2013)

Hätte ich ihr nicht zugetraut. Danke für den Post.


----------



## cowboy939 (22 Feb. 2013)

super Danke


----------



## GhostOne (27 Feb. 2013)

Hätte ich bei ihr nie erwartet. Sehr schön :thumbup:


----------



## Tramp 44 (2 März 2013)

Motor schrieb:


> so kann sie sich ruhig öfters zeigen



Also von meiner Seite aus ! Nichts gegen einzuwenden


----------



## mitch_gll (2 Jan. 2014)

Sehr fein, :thx:


----------



## bergmicha (1 Sep. 2014)

Sind das wirklich Halterlose oder hat die Bettina da den Sender an von Ihrem Mikrofon? Könnte auch das Kästchen sein vom Mikrofon oder? Ich will nichts kaputt machen. Keine Ahnung ????


----------

